# [En cours][gnome-disk-utility] Gtk-ERROR

## rolie31

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec un disque et dur, et, pas de bol, j'en ai aussi pour lancer l'application de gestion des disques. Lorsque je lance la commande "palimpsest", j'ai l'erreur suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (palimpsest:2938): Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
> 
> Trappe pour point d'arr�t et de trace
> ...

 

J'ai cherché pas mal sur internet depuis 1h, ce problème à l'air récurrent pour de nombreuses applications mais je n'ai pas trouvé de méthode pour le corriger. Est ce que ça parle à quelqu'un ?

----------

## rolie31

mes recherches ne menent à rien pour l'instant. J'ai mis à jour plusieurs librairies, puis l'ensemble de mon système, et ... pas de miracle, ça ne marche toujours pas.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Je n'ai pas vu ton #emerge --info ni la version du programme en question (gnome-disk-utility ?) pour l'affirmer mais malgré la recompilation de ton système, certaines dépendances pour ce programme ne sont pas en phase vu que l'erreur semble indiquer qu'il y a toujours des appels incompatibles (certaines dépendances compilées pour gtk-2 et le prog fait lui des appels gtk-3 ou vise et versa ou un mix des 2) 

En fonction de ton paramétrage et si l'ebuild est trop permissif, ceci pourrait peut-être s'expliquer...

Au-delà, je n'ai pas vérifié si des bugs sont déclarés p.e. ou si le programme a bien été complètement porté sur gtk-3 c'est aussi une possibilité mais en premier lieu, il faudrait au moins ces informations pour orienter les recherches   :Wink: 

ps: Ne pas le prendre mal mais on ne met pas [en cours] selon nos conventions, juste un (résolu) à la fin lorsque çà l'est l'autre cas étant implicite ^^

----------

## rolie31

Bonsoir,

merci pour ton intervention, je n'ai pas encore pris l'habitude de poster le contenu du emerge --info :

```

emerge --info gnome-disk-utility

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Ultra_Dual-Core_Mobile_ZM-82-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Jan 2013 20:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=1.50 --with-bdeps y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_ALL="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-geode) (-i740) (-impact) (-newport) (-omapfb) (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) (-voodoo) 3dnow 64bit X a52 aac ace acl acpi alsa amd64 avcodec avformat bash-completion berkdb bluetooth cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cpudetection cups cxx dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr eds encode evo exif fam fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran gdbm gif gnet gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv id3tag introspection ipc jack java jpeg jpeg2k lcms libass libburn libnotify libv4l libv4l2 lightning live lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mozdom mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pgo png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support r600 r600-llvm-compiler rar raw readline rss samba scanner schroedinger sdl sendto session smp socialweb spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suid svg swscale symlink tcpd threads tiff toolbar truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vala vba vda video vlc vorbis vpx webgl webkit webm wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel_hda" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r201 was built with the following:

USE="fat gnome-keyring (multilib) nautilus -remote-access"

```

J'espere que tu sauras l'analyser mieux que moi  :Wink: 

Qu'est ce qu'il faut chercher en fait ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu des paquets marqués en instable (package.keywords et package.mask) ?

----------

## rolie31

je n'ai pas de paquet dans package.mask et package.unmask. il faudra que je vérifie si j'ai des packets dans package.keywords.

qu'est ce que tu appelles paquets instable ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Des paquets que tu aurais explicitement marqués comme "instables" (~amd64), alors que ta configuration est stable (amd64)

----------

## rolie31

Voici le contenu de mon fichier package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =gnome-extra/gnome-schedule-2.1.1 ~amd64
> 
> #required by net-im/skype-2.2.0.35-r99[-qt-static], required by skype (argument)
> ...

 

Ce fichier a été en grande partie renseigné automatiquement, lorsque j'utilise l'option d'emerge --autounmask-write

----------

## boozo

D'après les dépendences sur gnome-disk-utility et tes useflags actifs, je tenterai une recompilation de libgdu si ce n'est déjà fait. Sinon ensuite de façon spéficique à chacunes de ses dépendences avec #emerge -o i.e.

Normalement pour nous, les slots permettent de bien gérer bien le fait qu'il y a gtk-2 et 3 installé, mais selon ce qu'on trouve sur le www, la cause est difficile à cerner clairement : certains font état de pb identiques liés à des plugins, flash, java, cairo, ... bref, ce que tu as déjà dû trouver je pense mais savoir exactement qui fait ces appels me semble nécessaire (avec LD_DEBUG=files p.e.) sans quoi ont va chercher une aiguille dans une balle de foin

Peut-être voir aussi avec d'autres options de debug. Je dis si j'ai plus à te proposer  :Sad:  sinon Xavier aura éventuellement une autre piste

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'en ai une : n'as-tu rien installé à la main (hors portage et emerge) ?

----------

## rolie31

Bonjour,

merci pour cette réponse.

J'ai effectivement déjà recompilé libgdu suite à une réponse lue sur un autre forum mais sans succès.

Je viens de tenter le emerge -o sans trop de succès :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -o gnome-disk-utility 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Comment puis je trouver la liste des dépendances de gnome-disk-utility ?

Concernant le LD_DEBUG, de quoi s'agit il et avec quoi faut il que je l'utilise ?

----------

## rolie31

Je n'ai rien installé manuellement, je serais bien incapable de le faire d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *rolie31 wrote:*   

> Comment puis je trouver la liste des dépendances de gnome-disk-utility ?

 

```
equery d gnome-disk-utility
```

----------

## boozo

 *rolie31 wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Concernant le LD_DEBUG, de quoi s'agit il et avec quoi faut il que je l'utilise ?

 

Alors un peu plus d'infos générales ici (section 3.3.2 notamment) (voir aussi $man ld-linux.so) => en gros c'est une variable d'environnement qui permet d'afficher le détail des opérations de liens dynamiques réalisées en séquence au lancement d'un prog ; habituellement ont peut y trouver pas mal d'infos pour débusquer un problème au lancement d'une appli   :Wink: 

Pour l'usage, voir plus en détail ce wiki):

```
$LD_DEBUG_OUTPUT=foo-bar.log LD_DEBUG=all <path_to_app>

/* oubien */

$LD_DEBUG=files <path_to_app> > foo-bar.log 2>&1
```

----------

## rolie31

Merci pour ces infos, ça me sera surement util

Voici la sortie de equery d gnome-disk-utility

```

* These packages depend on gnome-disk-utility:

gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3 (gdu ? =sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r300)

                       (gdu ? =sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r200)

```

Et la fin de la sortie de la commande suivante LD_DEBUG_OUTPUT=gdu.log LD_DEBUG=all palimpsest :

```

      5998:   

      5998:   

      5998:   calling init: /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

      5998:   

      5998:   opening file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]; direct_opencount=1

      5998:   

      5998:   symbol=gconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

      5998:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv'

      5998:   symbol=gconv_init;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

      5998:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv_init'

      5998:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

      5998:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/libc.so.6 [0]

      5998:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 [0]

      5998:   /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so: error: symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: gconv_end (fatal)

```

De ce que je comprend, le problème est lié à /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so.

C'est la seule erreur présente, mais au besoin, je peux poster le contenu complet du fichier log.

Je continue mes recherches ce soir ...

----------

## boozo

mmmh.... pourrait être pour un pb avec glibc en effet (ou gtk+ suivant une màj de glibc) i.e. dans le sens ou il peut y avoir des .la foireux mais m'étonne qu'il n'y ait que ce prog affecté   :Confused: 

Lance quand même un #lafilefixer --justfixit çà ne mange pas de pain et refait ensuite une passe sur #emerge --oneshot glibc gtk+

----------

## rolie31

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé lafilefixer puis je l'ai executé. 

Aucun fichier .la n'a été mis à jour, ce que je suppose une bonne chose vis à vis de mon installation mais qui risque de ne pas m'aider à résoudre le problème.

emerge --oneshot glibc gtk+ a bien recompilé le fichier ISO8859-1.so 

mais j'ai toujoours la meme erreur :

```

     21831:   

     21831:   object=/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 [0]

     21831:    no scope

     21831:   

     21831:   

     21831:   calling init: /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

     21831:   

     21831:   opening file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]; direct_opencount=1

     21831:   

     21831:   symbol=gconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     21831:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv'

     21831:   symbol=gconv_init;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     21831:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv_init'

     21831:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     21831:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/libc.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 [0]

<b>     21831:   /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so: error: symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: gconv_end (fatal)</b>

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=palimpsest [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libunique-3.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo-gobject.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu-gtk.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/lib64/libz.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/lib64/libpthread.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv;  lookup in file=/lib64/libc.so.6 [0]

     21831:   binding file /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0] to /lib64/libc.so.6 [0]: normal symbol `iconv' [GLIBC_2.2.5]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=palimpsest [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libunique-3.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo-gobject.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu-gtk.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/lib64/libz.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/lib64/libpthread.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=iconv_close;  lookup in file=/lib64/libc.so.6 [0]

     21831:   binding file /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0] to /lib64/libc.so.6 [0]: normal symbol `iconv_close' [GLIBC_2.2.5]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=palimpsest [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libunique-3.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-3.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo-gobject.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu-gtk.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdu.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/lib64/libz.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0]

     21831:   symbol=write;  lookup in file=/lib64/libpthread.so.0 [0]

     21831:   binding file /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0] to /lib64/libpthread.so.0 [0]: normal symbol `write' [GLIBC_2.2.5]

(palimpsest:22048): Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported

Trappe pour point d'arr�t et de trace

```

----------

## rolie31

Après de nombreuses recompilations et mise à jour de mon système, j'en suis toujours au meme point.

D'apres les traces en debug :

```

     22507:   

     22507:   symbol=gconv;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     22507:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv'

     22507:   symbol=gconv_init;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     22507:   binding file /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0] to /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]: normal symbol `gconv_init'

     22507:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so [0]

     22507:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/libc.so.6 [0]

     22507:   symbol=gconv_end;  lookup in file=/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 [0]

     22507:   /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-1.so: error: symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: gconv_end (fatal)

```

Ce qui ne convient pas, c'est que le symbol gconv_end n'est pas défini. 

Personnellement, le mot symbol me fait penser aux symbols que je peux trouver dans des programmes windows et qui permettent de debugger le code. 

Est ce que les symbol indiquaient dans le message d'erreur sont des symbols permettant le debugging uniquement ?

----------

## boozo

Dsl pour le délais de réponse... à vrai dire je sèche un peu et je n'ai aucun environnement gnome pour faire des tests/essais et là pour compiler gnome-disk-utility voir si je reproduis qqch je me collerai au moins une 30ène de packages.

A voir si d'autres ont la possibilité peut-être ?

Et pour ta question, tu peux utiliser gdb pour le debug (je crois que c'est dans les liens précédents sinon c'est pas difficile de trouver sur le web) mais ce n'est pas un "bug" à mon sens ; le pb est au niveau des libs dynamiques qu'il utilise.

Après au-delà, j'aurai éventuellement encore une proposition de dernier recours (un peu fastidieuse je dois l'avouer) mais tu peux peut-être lancer un $ldd <path_to_palimpsest> et en fonction, procéder éventuellement ensuite de façon identique sur ce qu'il remonte comme bibliothèque.

C'est un brin systématique mais je pense qu'à force, tu devrais arriver à trouver celle qui est liée à du gtk "2.x"

Navré, je n'ai pas mieux pour l'instant   :Sad: 

Edit: j'y pense maintenant en lisant çà dans la doc gnome

 *Quote:*   

> In GTK+ 3, the GDK drawing API (which closely mimics the X drawing API, which is itself modeled after PostScript) has been removed. All drawing in GTK+ 3 is done via cairo.

 

Ça me rappelle un brin ce que j'ai lu dans plusieurs threads similaires au tient qui proposait de recompiler cairo sans le useflag qt4 alors si ça se trouve... A voir

----------

## rolie31

Merci encore pour ton aide.

J'ai un peu laissé tombé, faute de solution et je me suis lancé dans une install de gentoo toute neuve sous kde.

Mais j'ai gardé ma partition gnome. Le emerge de cairo a été effectué. Et palimpsest ne fonctionne pas.

Pas grave, je vais continuer sous ma nouvelle installation.

----------

